# Clan Website-Vorschläge



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

*Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Die Clan Website wird ja schon in diesem Thread hier diskutiert:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/146603-ideensammlung-clan-website.html
Leider ist da die Übersichtlichkeit über die bisherigen Vorschläge abhanden gekommen, daher sammle ich hier erstmal nur die Bilder der einzelnen Vorschläge um später eine Abstimmung zu erleichtern.
Sie sind in der Chronologie, wie sie gepostet woren sind hier aufgeführt:

Hamst0r:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nyso:


Spoiler



PCGHX-Clan Page



Raigen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





.Mac


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zur Diskussion gehts wieder nach hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-clanforum/146603-ideensammlung-clan-website.html
EDIT: In der Besprechung am 19.5 wurde .Macs Vorschlag in einer Abstimmung angenommen!


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Danke für die zusammenfassung der Vorschläge, sollte auch erst mal angepinnt werden. Meiner kommt morgen, Dropbox spackt bei mir rum.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Keine Ursache, ich hab es ja auch (teilweise) für mich gemacht!
Ich bin auf deinen Vorschlag gespannt!


----------



## .Mac (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

This. Tolle URL


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Schöne Seite!
Hab ich in den Startpost gesetzt!


----------



## HAWX (13. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> This. Tolle URL



Wow bin zwar raus aber trotzdem echt schick


----------



## .Mac (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wow bin zwar raus aber trotzdem echt schick


 Wie gesagt, dir stehen immer die Türen offen, und so wirklich verstehe ich es immer noch nicht, aber es ist deine Entscheidung, warte einfach nen Stück bis alles geklärt ist, dann kannst dich ja immer noch entscheiden ob dir zu wenige Leute online sind. ^^


----------



## HAWX (13. Mai 2011)

.Mac schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, dir stehen immer die Türen offen, und so wirklich verstehe ich es immer noch nicht, aber es ist deine Entscheidung, warte einfach nen Stück bis alles geklärt ist, dann kannst dich ja immer noch entscheiden ob dir zu wenige Leute online sind. ^^



Ja ich will mir halt noch alle Moeglichkeiten aufhalten, denn wenn ich jetzt einen guten Clan finden wuerde koennte ich dem ja nicht beitreten
Ich beobachte das alles hier einfach mal weiterhin.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Hi,
jo die Websiten sehen gut aus !!! Besonders die von Raigen und .Mac .^^
Wie kann ich eigentl. in den Clan eintreten ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Der Clan ist erstmal im Aufbau, also beigetreten wird noch nicht!
Aber wenn du mal bei einer Besprechung teilnimmst und dich engagierst, dann hilfst du uns sehr, schau mal hier im Unterforum dich etwas um!

Ich würde euch bitten, damit es hier übersichtlich bleibt in den entsprechenden Threads weiterzudiskutieren!


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Würde ich auch gerne wissen.  Ich finde die von Raigen am besten. Auf dem 2. ist .Mac sein Design.


----------



## nyso (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Ich vote für mac

Weniger Arbeit für mich


Ne, im Ernst. Finds sehr gut


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Das von .Mac gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Bin zwar noch nicht im Clan, aber wenn ich joinen darf, würde ich euch eine Homepage basierend auf Clansphere empfehlen! Dann kann sich dort jeder registrieren etc. Habe so etwas schon sehr oft gemacht! Und sah immer sehr gut aus  man kann den TS3 Server einbinden oder z.B noch Google AdSense einbinden und geld damit für den Clan verdienen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

GUt, dass du nochmal Beschied sagst, am 19.5. (also vor einer Woche) wurde über das Thema in einer Besprechung abgestimmt! .Macs Vorschlag wurde genommen.
Hier gehts zum Protokoll:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...enfassungen-protokolle-der-besprechungen.html


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Clan Website-Vorschläge*

Moin

Fragen rund um den Clan bzw. die Games werden ab jetzt im Clan-Forum auf der Website beantwortet.

PCGHX-Clan.de - Forum
PCGHX-Clan.de - News

Gruß
Pain


----------

